# Middle name to go with Louise



## LittleMum

A few of my friends have said that the name Louise doesn't go with any middle names (probably because it's normally used as a middle name itself), but we have managed to come up with these, what do you think? And can you think of anymore?
Louise Mae
Louise Kate


----------



## bobsiesgal

Louise Mae is nice, my sister is called Louise Emily, i think most names go with Louise tbh, they may not flow like some names do but that dosen't mean they don't 'go'.


----------



## Hevalouaddict

with louise you need a middle name with few vowels since it has 4. My cousin is called louise ann


----------



## flashy09

My cousin is Grace Louise....you could flip that around


----------



## lucilou

my name is Louise and I don't have a middle name :cry:


----------



## amethyst77

I am a Louise and have no middle name :)


----------



## discoclare

Wow that is hard. How about:

Louise Violet
Louise Thea
Louise Daisy
Louise Beth
Louise Ella
Louise Grace

Do you just want the one middle name? As something like Louise Daisy Grace seems to flow quite nicely.

I don't know! We have a Louise in our family but it's actually her middle name but her parents always called her by her middle name from the day she was born.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My sister is Louise Jayne


Louise Grace
Louise Nicole


----------



## LunaRose

As suggested, I think Louise Nicole sounds pretty. Louise Daisy Grace flows really nicely & sounds lovely too!

I think quite a few names sound good with Louise!

How about ...

Louise Olivia
Louise Sophia
Louise Freya
Louise Scarlett
Louise Isla
Louise Amy
Louise Elizabeth
Louise Matilda
Louise Rebecca
Louise Faith
Louise Evelyn
Louise Alicia (Ah-liss-ee-uh rather than Ah-leash-uh)

Good luck finding your name :flower:


----------



## odd_socks

*Louise Alexia
Louise May
Louise Spring
Louise Millie
Louise Daisy
Louise Elizabeth *


----------



## lotsakellz

My best friend at infant school was Louise Marie (but we are talking about back in the 80's!)


----------



## mommy2beof2

Louise Renae, or Louise May even Louise Elizabeth sounds good...Hope you find the perfect name for your little one&#9829;


----------



## mamamay

Hevalouaddict said:


> with louise you need a middle name with few vowels since it has 4. My cousin is called louise ann

My name is Louise Anne! I get called Loui though xx I have always been very happy with my name x


----------

